# Home check for Gordo tonight



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Mary called me yesterday to set up a home check for Gordo, so I called the people yesterday evening and it is set up for about 8 this evening... and Gordo is going with me!! 

It is in the Ahwatukee Foothills area of Phoenix, which is a fairly nice area. Unfortunately, Peg is not going with me because she is on the way down to Tucson for a conference the next few days. I wish she were going, as she is better with meeting new people than I and she has a better intuitive feel for people than I do.

I've also scheduled Gordo for a rush dental Thurs... because for some reason, when we had him in for neutering, I did not have them do his teeth...  

I hope this goes well, but at the same time, I'm going to miss this little guy...  Where ever I sit down, Gordo will be by my side within seconds of me sitting down. Sometimes I think I annoy him as I am always move around, get up and then sit down, etc and he looks at me as if to say "are you staying here this time"?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Mary called me yesterday to set up a home check for Gordo, so I called the people yesterday evening and it is set up for about 8 this evening... and Gordo is going with me!!
> 
> It is in the Ahwatukee Foothills area of Phoenix, which is a fairly nice area. Unfortunately, Peg is not going with me because she is on the way down to Tucson for a conference the next few days. I wish she were going, as she is better with meeting new people than I and she has a better intuitive feel for people than I do.
> 
> ...


Oh Steve, I sure hope it works out for the Gordo Man. Do they have any other pets?

I had to laugh at your rush dental. Reminds me of the rush spay, after forgetting about Sassy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Steve I sure hope all goes well for Gordo, I am sure you will know if the folks are right or not for him  
I will be great for him to have a forever home, but I am thinking you are going to miss him and he is going to miss you equally as much :bysmilie:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve - good luck. I hope the people are 'the right ones'. 
(Do they want 2? Tell them Snowy and Gordo will miss each other. <-- me being a wuss.  )


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Steve - good luck. I hope the people are 'the right ones'.
> (Do they want 2? Tell them Snowy and Gordo will miss each other. <-- me being a wuss.  )[/B]



I don't think Gordo and Snowy are as close as we once thought ~ lol


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484748
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm keeping things straight, I believe they already have a small dog, but want a Maltese. I've spoken to Mary about several possible adoptions recently and I not be remembering correctly...

As Deb says, once they got around our crew, Gordo and Snowy have never seemed especially close. I do worry that Gordo will miss the babies though... :bysmilie: He has just been the most remarkable dad...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no, that is sad. :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Have not spoken to Mary today (but I sent her an email around 5 this morning). I believe Gordo has a new home and will be there in a couple days...



This is one of those events which is both happy ... and a little sad too. :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Have not spoken to Mary today (but I sent her an email around 5 this morning). I believe Gordo has a new home and will be there in a couple days...
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those events which is both happy ... and a little sad too. :huh:[/B]



How many miles away do they live? They do have your email for updates, right? Do you think they would want to be on the forum? I invite some to the forum, but they never join. Others are excellent Malt parents, but had the personality of a box of rocks, so I didn't invite them ~ LOL

I feel both happy, and sad for our Gordo man. He's my snuggle buggle. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485611
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just way ... way... way ahead of you Deb...  

26.4 miles

They have my email. I have theirs.

While speaking to them last night, I gave them info on this forum, and

I sent her and email this morning with some Snowy pics and with the URL here...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485628
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's great. I sure hope she joins. All the Malt information would be helpfull for them too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485628
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news, and bittersweet, too. I hope they join the forum so we can keep track of Gordo.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww wasn't Gordo the one that was indented into your hip in the "Family" photo ?

He was a cutie .. 

:smcry: - he's going to miss his babies but he's only 24 miles away - I wonder if they are going to keep in touch .. but then again - the babies will end up in different places.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I honestly don't know how you do it Steve, Peg and Deb, I would get so attached to these sweet little ones and it would break my heart to let them go, I know it's for their own good but still I would find it so sad to have to say goodbye :bysmilie: 
One good thing is hopefully Gordo's new mum will join here and we will get to see how he is doing, plus get to know his new mum too, that would be great


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know it must be very mixed emotion for you foster moms/dads, to on one had be thrilled a forever home has been found, making room for another in need... but at the same time to say 'good-bye' is another part of the heart that gets a bit of a 'beating".
I just hope it helps if you focus on the part of the family on the 'receiving" end! 
I, being a 'blessed receiver" with Naddie, am SO GRATEFUL!! to both the fostermom in NC who saved her life and the one here in NY who continued to take care of her when the first adoption 'didn't work out". ( I could go on about that one but a different story!!)
What I'm trying to say is little Naddie pulled me up from a very down situation when I lost my little Missy.. she was JUST WHAT I NEEDED! ... her 'issues' and all... in fact I think the 'issues' were a blessing as well for I had to focus on HER and 'rehabilitating' HER and work on getting HER to her fullness of a happy and secure little girl. 
If it wasn't for the foster-parents Naddie had.. I'd not be here filled with love for one of the most precious little dogs I've ever had!
You foster-parents are just like guardian angels for these precious pups! I truly believe you are "used" by God to be the 'instrument" He needs to get the pup to the home He wants them to live out their days! Ahhh what an awesome wonder to be 'called" for such an important task! And each of you have done your jobs well!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, Gordo's new home is approved. I'm trying to get all the vet records ready as well as a care package of food & chews he likes for his new family. We still have to coordinate exactly when he will move but it may be tomorrow or no later than Saturday. :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well, Gordo's new home is approved. I'm trying to get all the vet records ready as well as a care package of food & chews he likes for his new family. We still have to coordinate exactly when he will move but it may be tomorrow or no later than Saturday. :blush:[/B]



WOW!!! 

Steve and Peg, it's always hard to see them leave. But remember, you are NOT letting go. You will be in contact, and there, forever. 

I'm one to talk, huh. I am taking this pretty hard myself.

Gordo will have a happy, loving home. That's what it's all about. 

Tell Gordo Aunt Deb said, "You The Man" :rockon: :rockon: 

But wait, who will do home checks in AZ for me??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW, tomorrow?? Saturday? I mean, that's great for him. Like I said - bittersweet. I'm sure he's going to a good home, though. Hope his new parents sign on to give us updates. 

And then there were 8... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> WOW, tomorrow?? Saturday? I mean, that's great for him. Like I said - bittersweet. I'm sure he's going to a good home, though. Hope his new parents sign on to give us updates.
> 
> And then there were 8...[/B]


Yep... there are just 8 now...  

When we walked in, it looked like Santa arrived. Peg never does anything half way... She made up a Christmas bag full of little goodies. His favorite food, chews, harness & leash, etc.
It was sad to go... he clearly wanted to come with us and was a little confused.

But on the plus side, the adoptive family has a number of relatives close by and one of them has another Maltese, so Gordo will have a new cousin which he will get to see multiple times per week.

Peg was crying by the time we left... and I wasn't a whole lot different either... but I guess this is what it is all about, right?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smcry: I know it is meant to be, but it seems so bittersweet. I guess that is what rescue is all about. Finding thiem a forever home. Steve you and Peg (and of course Deb) are angels. Gordo will be very happy with his new family. What a great Christmas present for him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm happy for him. Then why do I feel so choked up?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am very happy for Gordo. I not sure I could let them go. You and Peg are very special.

Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am happy too for Gordo yet also sad :bysmilie: Oh I know how you and Peg must have felt leaving Grodo Steve, but look on the happy side, he does now have a forever loving home, but why do I feel like I want to sit down and howl for you guys  
I have nothing but the utmost admiration for you Steve, Peg and Deb for how you provide love and a half way home for all these precious little angels till they eventually find their new families :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm happy for him. Then why do I feel so choked up?[/B]



Oh Linda, me too. It will get better for us. We will hear the happy stories of Gordo in his new home.

Wow, I am very choked up, as well.

But hey, Gordo is the "MAN"

We love you little punkie pie~~ :wub: :wub:


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Poor Gordo Poor Peg Poor Steve - hope that they love him sure would help if he had a visit from cousin perhaps - it is so hard to let them go.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so Gordo has a new home - and I'm hoping they'll update you often and maybe they should join SM!! you should give out SM cards.. LOL

I can't imagine ever letting go - I'd want to keep all the fosters that walked thru my door. :grouphug: 

I hope he has a wonderful life and his new family becomes absolutely devoted to him and cater to his every need and whim.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just got a very short email note and a picture from Gordo's new family. They sent this picture which they had taken today...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwww huggy boy is adorable but he's a bit unsure about the man in the red suit - he's probably wondering if Steve is tricking him by wearing that costume ... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like Gordo went to a good home, but I sure am going to miss him. I can't tell you how many times I looked at his picture on the rescue site. I was so tempted to fill out an application for him, but the time just wasn't right. He sure seems like a special little guy.
Gordo, be happy in your new home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is one YOUNG Santa!! I hope Gordo is getting along well. I'm sure he'll settle in. Hope he has already.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a cute Santa, and just look at little Gordo sitting there so proud :wub: 
Thank you Steve for showing us that lovely picture


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah-so happy for little Gordo :biggrin: I hope the family continues to update <strike>us</strike>you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So happy you found a forever home for Gordo. I think it must so very hard to give him up.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh little Gordo is going to be another little 'spoiled' maltese I think. As I said in earlier post, though hard on you foster parents to give them up... as a 'reciever' of a rescue, I'm sure Gordo's new family will be forever grateful to you for having saved him and enabling them to make him a part of their hearts and home.!


----------

